# Blueberry Wine



## scubaman2151 (Mar 2, 2008)

I volunteered at a pancake breakfast this morning and we were making blueberry pancakes. So when everything was over today I took home about 1/2 gal of pure blueberry juice . The SG is 1.040 right now, I put the juice into smaller water bottles and I am freezing it right now. I am doing this breakfast again next week and I will bring home some more juice to make it 1 gal. Then I will start the blueberry wine. Any advice on what yeast to use?


Thanks,


Scuba


----------



## Wade E (Mar 2, 2008)

I and Waldo(I think) both use Red Star Montrachet for most fruit wines as it helps bring out the fruit flavors. Lalvin 71B-1122 would be its equivalent but with a higher alc. tolerance.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Mar 2, 2008)

What do you think the alcohol content should be in this?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 2, 2008)

I wouldnt go any higher then 1.095 but prefer 1.085 myself.


----------



## whino-wino (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a 5 gallon batch of wild blueberry going right now. I used Lalvin K1-V1116. There are two reasons that I used this yeast. The first is that the last time I made wild blueberry wine I used this and it produced an excellent wine, so from experience I know it will work well. The second reasonis that of the 10 or so packets of yeast that I had in the refridgerator, most of them were the K1-V1116 yeast so I figured I should use it up.


Also, if you can go to this breakfast a third time, collect a little more juice to freeze and save for backsweetening. I have found that blueberry wine slightly backsweetened with blueberry juice (to S.G. 1.000 - 1.005) is most agreeable. I don't particularly care for sweet wines, but this one is quite good if backsweetened to a medium-dry using juice as the sweetener. Doing this will also add a little more body to the wine and when you drink it, you will definitley know it's blueberry.


----------



## acesover (Mar 3, 2008)

does eryone refrigerat there yeast packs.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 3, 2008)

If you want them to last for awhile in your house it is a good idea, I do.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 3, 2008)

I have them in the fridge as well as the Pectic Enzyme....


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Scuba:


If you start at 1.085 your BRIX will be 21.25 and your finished alcohol percentage if you ferment to 0 will be 12.21%
(085)/(4)=21.25
(21.25)*(.575)=12.21


----------



## Wade E (Mar 3, 2008)

I have always used this calculation and have seen so many others. Starting SG - Finished SG x 131.25 (1.085 - 1 = .085 x 131.25 = 11.156. I wish there was a solid answer on this as every time I ask I just get a few more calculations.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Mar 4, 2008)

12%ish works ok for blueberry? Or should it be lower?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2008)

12%ish is a good number.


----------



## joeswine (Mar 5, 2008)

I think you first have to ask yourself ,what do i want the finish wine to taste like,dry semi/dry or sweet,everythhing else is adjustable,I've found with blueberries to have good flavor you first need intensely concentrated juice,thats the key to most of my fruit wines,the rest is basics,what flavor intensity are you looking for?


----------



## scubaman2151 (Mar 5, 2008)

Assuming that when I get the rest of the juice this weekend the SG is still 1.040. How much sugar should I add to get it to about 1.080-1.085? Also what type of sugar?
Scuba


----------



## Wade E (Mar 5, 2008)

What size batch is this going to be?

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## grapeman (Mar 5, 2008)

It will take about 2 cups or 1 pound in that gallon Scuba. Use regular white table sugar heated in some of the juice to dissove thoroughly and then cool down before adding back to the rest. Check the SG and it should be close to 1.085. 


Here is a chart from Jack Keller's site that might help you figure it out.
<CENTER>
<TABLE cellSpacing=5 cellPadding=5 width="80%" border=1 ="#ffff99"><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD align=middle width="16.66%">Specific
Gravity</TD>
<TD align=middle width="16.66%">Sugar
in Gal.</TD>
<TD align=middle width="16.66%">Sugar
to Gal.</TD>
<TD align=middle width="16.66%">Sugar
Brix</TD>
<TD align=middle width="16.67%">Volume w/
Sugar Added</TD>
<TD align=middle width="16.66%">Potential
Alcohol</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=middle width="16.66%">1.010
1.015
1.020
1.025
1.030
1.035
1.040
1.045
1.050
1.055
1.060
1.065
1.070
1.075
1.080
1.085
1.090
1.095
1.100
1.105
1.110
1.115
1.120
1.125
1.130
1.135</TD>
<TD align=middle width="16.66%">0 lb. 1.7 oz.
0 lb. 3.4 oz.
0 lb. 5.8 oz.
0 lb. 7.5 oz.
0 lb. 10.0 oz.
0 lb. 12.5 oz.
0 lb. 14.0 oz.
0 lb. 15.8 oz.
1 lb. 1.5 oz.
1 lb. 3.0 oz.
1 lb. 5.0 oz.
1 lb. 6.5 oz.
1 lb. 8.0 oz.
1 lb. 9.8 oz.
1 lb. 11.5 oz.
1 lb. 14.0 oz.
1 lb. 15.6 oz.
2 lb. 1.3 oz.
2 lb. 3.0 oz.
2 lb. 4.6 oz.
2 lb. 6.3 oz.
2 lb. 8.0 oz.
2 lb. 9.6 oz.
2 lb. 11.3 oz.
2 lb. 12.9 oz.
2 lb. 14.6 oz.</TD>
<TD align=middle width="16.66%">0 lb. 2.1 oz.
0 lb.4.2 oz.
0 lb.6.7 oz.
0 lb.8.3 oz.
0 lb.10.8 oz.
0 lb.13.3 oz.
0 lb.15.0 oz.
1 lb. 0.7 oz.
1 lb. 3.3 oz.
1 lb. 4.8 oz.
1 lb. 6.5 oz.
1 lb. 9.0 oz.
1 lb. 11.5 oz.
1 lb. 14.0 oz.
1 lb. 15.6 oz.
2 lb. 2.2 oz.
2 lb. 4.6 oz.
2 lb. 7.2 oz.
2 lb. 9.6 oz.
2 lb. 12.1 oz.
2 lb. 14.8 oz.
3 lb. 1.1 oz.
3 lb. 3.6 oz.
3 lb. 6.1 oz.
3 lb. 8.6 oz.
3 lb. 11.1 oz.</TD>
<TD align=middle width="16.66%">3.8
4.9
6.0
7.1
8.2
9.3
10.4
11.5
12.6
13.7
14.8
15.9
17.0
18.1
19.2
20.3
21.4
22.5
23.6
24.7
25.8
26.9
28.0
29.1
30.2
31.3</TD>
<TD align=middle width="16.67%">1 gal 0.7 oz.
1 gal 2.4 oz.
1 gal 4.0 oz.
1 gal 5.6 oz.
1 gal 6.4 oz.
1 gal 8.0 oz.
1 gal 8.8 oz.
1 gal 10.4 oz.
1 gal 11.2 oz.
1 gal 12.8 oz.
1 gal 13.6 oz.
1 gal 15.2 oz.
1 gal 16.0 oz.
1 gal 17.6 oz.
1 gal 18.4 oz.
1 gal 20.0 oz.
1 gal 21.6 oz.
1 gal 22.4 oz.
1 gal 24.0 oz.
1 gal 25.6 oz.
1 gal 26.4 oz.
1 gal 28.0 oz.
1 gal 29.6 oz.
1 gal 30.4 oz.
1 gal 32.0 oz.
1 gal 33.6 oz.</TD>
<TD align=middle width="16.66%">1.4
2.0
2.7
3.4
4.1
4.8
5.4
6.1
6.8
7.5
8.2
8.8
9.5
10.2
10.9
11.5
12.2
12.9
13.6
14.3
14.9
15.6
16.3
17.0
17.7
18.3</TD></TR></T></T></TABLE></CENTER>


Here is a link to where it came from. He explains about the sugars and use of the hydrometer.
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/hydrom.asp

*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## scubaman2151 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks. I am going to go get the yeast tomorrow so I can start this sunday .


Scuba


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey Scub:
There's an even easier way to do this man.
Stick your hydrometer into your must as, or after each addition of sugar.
Despite not using the abovechart, you'll get an indisputable sg. reading this way.
Plus, it's more accurate to your wine (go figure huh).


Sugar is again your choice my wine making friend. Most use white, some use natural, some use syrup.
All agree that what they use is best (go figure again).


Try what makes your clock tick loudest and if you're not happy with the results, try something else on another batch. There's no right or wrong here. This is your wine, made by you, to your taste.


I think nearlyall will agree that no one makes a better wine than they do (go figure).

After all. Didn't you get started in this because you had a bottle and figured you could do as good or better?


Cheers my friend.
Wine on....


----------



## scubaman2151 (Mar 6, 2008)

Should I include any acid blend or red grape concentrate in this?
Scuba


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 6, 2008)

Scubaman2151 said:


> Should I include any acid blend or red grape concentrate in this?
> Scuba


What does your recipe say?


----------



## scubaman2151 (Mar 6, 2008)

I dont have a recipe




.




So I called this wine store near I live and asked them if they had winemaking supplies. They said yes, they were a full service wine making shop. So I head out there today to get some yeast, and in this huge wine store they have literally 1 shelf of winemaking equipment. No yeast, no chemicals, basically nothing. I was like wow, that was a waste of time. I just ended up ordering the yeast offline. Hope it gets here by Sunday.


Scuba


----------



## Wade E (Mar 6, 2008)

Did you ask them if they had any yeast as they probably have that stored in a fridge where it should be but a lot of places dont because if people dont see them they figure they dont have it so they keep it out on a shelf which diminishes the shelf life of this product same as pectic enzyme.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yep I asked, they dont sell any yeast or chemicals.


Scuba


----------



## Wade E (Mar 6, 2008)

Shame on them then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 7, 2008)

Scubaman2151 said:


> I dont have a recipe
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Full service wine making shop indeed! I'm sorry, but I got a good laugh at your expense.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

http://homemadewine.net/index.php?option=com_content&amp;task=category&amp;sectionid=4&amp;id=18&amp;Itemid=33&amp;limit=10&amp;limitstart=0


----------



## scubaman2151 (Mar 26, 2008)

Well I finally started my blueberry wine this morning. It was about 1.5 gal and the starting SG was 1.34 so I added about 1lb of light brown sugar bring the starting SG up to 1.74. I added 1/2 tsp pectic enzyme and 1 tsp yeast nutrient. I let it cool then tossed the Montrachet yeast.


I also racked my Red Zin, I used Mondavi Red Zin to top up with. The Mondavi tasted pretty good and there was some oak already in there so I think it should blend pretty well.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 26, 2008)

That all sound good Scuba. Low SG of the juice- can't be it was really sweet. Good luck with it.


Has your snow melted yet? You must be anxious to prune your vines and get going.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 26, 2008)

You do mean 1.074 right?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 26, 2008)

wade said:


> You do mean 1.074 right?






Thanks Wade...that was my question too.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 26, 2008)

In my opinion that is either a little low if you meant 1.074 or WAYYYYYY to high if you wrote it right and it most likely will never start fermenting. If 1.074 is actually your SSG then you might want to bring it up a little if you want it to last a little while. I would bring it up to 1.085 if it were me.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 26, 2008)

Since Scuba added 1 pound of brown sugar, he certainly means 1.074, which I think is just about right for the style wine he wants. A nice blueberry flavor in a low alcohol wine, but higher than an Island Mist type. They are generally about 1.065 if you make as they come- and they keep just fine for a year. 


I think you are good to go Scuba.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Mar 26, 2008)

Yep I meant to put 1.074. I just checked on it, there is a little bit of foam type material on top of the juice but thats about it.


Funny you should say that appleman, check out my post in the vineyard section im giving a update there.


Scuba


----------



## scubaman2151 (Mar 29, 2008)

Well the blueberry wine is coming along. Although its kinda weird how fizzey it is. There is a lot of foam on top of the must before I stir it, then once I do stir it that kicks up even more foam. Ill post some pics shortly. I cant get accurate SG reading becuase the must is somehow thick. I put the juice into the wine thief and I drop the hydrometer in and it doesnt sink or float, it just stays wherever it stopped. If I move the hydrometer is just stays where I moved it and doesnt read anything. There is also a bunch of foam in the wine thief.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 29, 2008)

Thick??? 

Have had fizz keep the hydrometer from sinking...Give it a spin.

Show us those pictures.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Mar 29, 2008)

I did spin it to no avail. 


Heres the pics:








I froze the juice so it wouldnt go bad on me, this is the jucie defrosting.








Tossed the yeast^.








This is what it looks like in the morning before I stir it^.








This is what it looks like after I stir^.*Edited by: Scubaman2151 *


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it looks very nice indeed. I was confused at first with the picture of the juice in the plastic bottles...



I got it figured out now...


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks good Scoob!!!


----------



## scubaman2151 (Mar 29, 2008)

Well ok then I am happy as well . I am racking this into a glass jar tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

Scoob
I've hears from a couple of local vinyards here that Blueberry and black berry act similarly and my Blackberry pushed out a ton of CO2 and the first batch I didn't pay much attention to. The second batch though, I stirred a lot more and even lightly shook from time to time.
The more you agitate the must, the faster the release will take place.


WARNING!!!


Agitating the must too quickly, too long will result in a volcanic erruption of wine from your carboy.


My advice here is use numerous,short bursts from your electric drill and paddle or stay with the nylon spoon.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the advice handy. I racked this into a 1 gal carboy yesterday and there was a lot of head space but I am not to worried about it becuase the c02 should keep it safe untill the next racking.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Mar 31, 2008)

After I racked^. I know its low but I get the wine into the jar before fermentation was over so the c02 should keep it safe.


Scuba


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Keep agitating the must to release the co2 and I agree, you'll be fine.
I did the same thing on my Apricot and had no troubles thus far.


Looks real good Scoob


----------



## scubaman2151 (Mar 31, 2008)

Yep, thats what I did after I racked. I shook the jar for a few minutes while watching the airlockbubble to make sure it had filled up with c02.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok so I checked out this blueberry wine this morning and the airlock is doing somthing strange. The wine seems to be sucking the water back towards the must as if it wants to suck the water into the jug. Why is it doing this?


----------



## grapeman (Apr 30, 2008)

Your wine has finished fermenting so no poititve displacement and at the same time you have very low air pressure, causing the water to go back towards the wine. If you are worried about it, pop the airlock and place back on. It will let the pressure equalize.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Apr 30, 2008)

nope not worried just wondering. Thanks apple .


----------



## Wade E (Apr 30, 2008)

Like Appleman said, also temp changes can do this to, like any materials, wine will contract and expand causing the airlock to fluctuate.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Apr 30, 2008)

its just funny becuase only the blueberry wine is doing that, the strawberry wine didnt. That could be though becuase I didnt top up the blueberry.


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 30, 2008)

So, is it time to rack? Time to top it up and put it away for a month or 2?


----------



## scubaman2151 (Apr 30, 2008)

I dont know, I dont really have anything to top up with besides marbles and that will take a lot of marbles. I might just drink this one early and call it a day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

it looks as if you started this bluberry around the beginning of March.
Having racked from primary to secondary, usually you want to rack again within two to three weeks.
Doing that will delete what ever protective CO2 you have developed and leave you wine open to nasties.
You can add sterile marbles in any quantity to raise the volume and diminish the air above your wine or you can top off with some type of liquid (water, bluberry juice, grape juice etc) to accomplish the same thing.
Since I assume that youll eventually want to raise the sugar level by backsweetening at some time, now might be a good time to do that.
Adding sugar will increase your volue as well.


Youmight consider racking your wine to another carboy, sweetening and then leaving it to age several months in the carboy too.


Just food for thought.


----------



## joeswine (May 1, 2008)

hi handyman,good to see you online,hope alls been well//jp


----------

